# Vglug - Vienna Gentoo Linux User Group

## SNo0py

Hallo Gentoo-User, Developer, Interessierte, ...!

Wegen eines Postings im OT-Thread der Wiener Gentoo User habe ich mich veranlasst gesehen, die Vglug zu gründen - die Vienna Gentoo Linux User Group.

Wer also Interesse an einem lokalen Wissensaustausch im Großraum Wien hat ist herzlich eingeladen, Vglug zu unterstützen und sich an der Mailingliste vglug [at] wiralle [dot] net anzumelden.

Mal sehen was daraus wird,

happy hacking!

SNo0py

----------

## slartibartfasz

cool danke - bin schon auf der liste...  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

Juhu! Eine Liste (mehr  :Wink: )!

* ElCondor subscribed *

----------

## RoeR

Eine Liste .. Eine Liste *schnellsubscribe* .. Endlich wieder mail im Haus .. 

Na mal ehrlich - i hoff ab jetzt werden die Treffen a bils besser besucht - obwohl - so intim wars ja auch net soo schlecht   :Wink: 

lg RoeR

----------

## anz

Joe, fein!

Habe mich auch gleich in die Liste eingetragen ...

----------

